# TextHover darstellung



## maze (1. Okt 2008)

Hallo, ich bins mal wieder.

Habe es nach etwas längeren versuchen endlich geschafft in meinem Editor einen TextHover ähnlich dem vom Java Editor anzeigen zu lassen. Momentan zeigt dieser mir allerdings nur unformatierten Text an. Jetzt würde ich gerne den Text optisch etwas aufbereiten, z.B. durch fettgedruckte Wörter oder eventuell auch mir farblichem Text.

hab mich jetzt schon fast totgegoogelt und rein gar nichts gefunden.

Weiß jemand von euch wie das geht?

Gruß maze


----------



## foobar (1. Okt 2008)

Um welches Toolkit/Platform gehts denn?


----------



## maze (2. Okt 2008)

Achso, sorry 

Also es geht um die Eclipse 3.4 PDE, das meinst du doch oder?


----------



## foobar (2. Okt 2008)

Und worauf basiert dein Hover? Poste doch mal etwas Code.


----------



## maze (2. Okt 2008)

Bin gerade arbeiten und hab den code nicht hier.

Ich habe eine Klasse die das ITextHover interface implementiert und welche dann mit der SourceViewerConfiguration interagiert.

Die TextHover klasse hat ja nur 2 methoden. getHoverRegion und getHoverInfo.

getHoveInfo liefert einfach einen String zurück der dann im Hover dargestellt wird. Und genau diesen würde ich gerne etwas aufpeppen.

gruß maze


----------

